
Ask HN: Aerospace Salaries and New Space - nytesky
I’ve interviewed at a number of aerospace firms, both legacy and new space (SpaceX, some of the new mega constellation startups). But I’m always stymied by salaries. They all seem to top out at $150k (and some were far lower). Not many options or RSUs. I would think with all the VC and growth that salaries would be nudging up, but they seem stagnant.<p>I recognize perhaps it’s just my negotiation skills, hence why I am querying HN hive mind.
======
_ah
Remember that organizations with a bigger "mission" component usually pay
less. Your personal happiness and excitement being part of their mission is a
real part of your compensation.

------
tectonic
I think that NewSpace remains underfunded and inexperienced compared to most
startup communities.

~~~
nytesky
True but it still should put pressure for rising demand for labor. I’m not
expecting FB salaries or 6 figure bonuses, just looking for a liveable salary
since most jobs are located in HCOL areas.

~~~
bigfcjjyfcg
Having worked at spacex what you see is what you get, take it or leave it this
is all they’re willing to offer.

